# Where to go herping in NSW



## snakes123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Well mum said she will take us camping somewhere but i have to find somewhere to go. Im also into photography so i was thinking outback. So where have you guys been and found geckos and snakes?

Also whats the best time of the year, even though i would be going this holiays, and best times of the day/night to go looking.

Thanks heaps


----------



## KingsReptiles (Sep 6, 2017)

I know it's a way late reply but outback nsw is apparently good


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Sep 12, 2017)

KingsReptiles said:


> I know it's a way late reply but outback nsw is apparently good


Never too late, maybe one of his grandkids can pick him up this sunday. If its a nice day that is

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

